# bbc-What happened to England's abandoned mansions?



## woody65 (Nov 29, 2014)

interesting read

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-30004491


----------



## Badger (Nov 29, 2014)

If any of you get the chance Witley Court really, really is worth a visit.


----------



## decker (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow , what an interesting article.


----------

